# Morgan 382/3 vs 1982 Sabre 38



## jwicw (Jan 31, 2010)

I am interested in any info on these two boats and how they compare. The Sabre has a 4'-2" draft which I like but I like the "looks" the Morgan. Thanks in advance for any info


----------

